# Focal KRX2 cheap.



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

These are not mine and I am not sure why they are so cheap. If these are legit that is one heck of a good price.

FREE SHIPPING! NEW! FOCAL 165 KRX2 K2 POWER 6.5" 2-Way Component Speaker System | eBay


----------



## irokamg (Mar 2, 2012)

Sold!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

irokamg said:


> Sold!


You get them?


----------



## irokamg (Mar 2, 2012)

I wish! Lol


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

_Malaysia fakes for sure._


----------



## irokamg (Mar 2, 2012)

R u 4 real. I am in the market for some 6.5 systems and u r telling me there are fakes out there. Wtf


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes sir. There are fake Focal Krx.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't seen the fake KRX2 sets but I don't doubt it. I picked up a set off ebay when they first came out for $750 and they were legit but had the serial scraped off and some other barcode put in place. This is about the only way you get them online. Woofers etc did the same thing to me on a set of MD102 tweeters. I wish I had never sold that KRX2 set.


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

If your going to buy them on Ebay, go through this seller. He will give you a great deal with no worries of fake or refurbished Focal products. They might take a couple weeks to arrive, but will be well worth it.

FOCAL 165KRX2 PAIR OF FOCAL NEW 6.5" KRX2 COMPONENT SPEAKERS K2 POWER | eBay


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

if you want to buy from another country, LOL....


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

nitrofish72 said:


> If your going to buy them on Ebay, go through this seller. He will give you a great deal with no worries of fake or refurbished Focal products. They might take a couple weeks to arrive, but will be well worth it.
> 
> FOCAL 165KRX2 PAIR OF FOCAL NEW 6.5" KRX2 COMPONENT SPEAKERS K2 POWER | eBay


Are those real Focals? If so, I am interested!


----------

